# Copper eats everything!!



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Copper is 12 weeks old and he eats everything! grass, stones, dirt. I do my best to get it out of his mouth but he has now started to run away from me when he knows he shouldnt be eating it. 

I still havent mastered the art of him to "come close" 

is this normal?


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, totally normal  Our V, Pippa, is 14 weeks and is beginning to improve on not putting everything she comes across in her mouth. We have been working on the "leave it" command (i say 'leave it' and if she does, she gets a treat - the key is to say the command before she puts the object in her mouth!). We also say, "trade" and trade her whatever is in her mouth for a toy or (sometimes) a treat. 

It sounds like Cooper is trying to play with you. If at all possible, ignore for a few minutes and then try to take what is in his mouth away. Do you keep a leash on him? I have Pippa leashed outside(I don't hold on to it, but it drags behind her) and if I really need to take something away from her, I can grab the leash to bring her closer to me so she can't run. 

Good luck!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ahem!! 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2642.0.html

So will Ruby, disgusting creatures at times aren't they ;D


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you, 

i use "leave" and "no" which he does repond to most of the time, I know he is only a baby so i do have a lot of patiants with him. 

I live out in the sticks, so I put him on a lead when we go for our short walks (1/4 mile if that) which he is fine with, he has started to bite the lead and today he started to jump up the back of my legs and wanted to go home, he can be a little scared but i always reasure him and make him sit if a car or horse comes by. 
I dont put a lead on him in the garden, as we have a big garden and i want him to be able to have a good play and run around, do you think i should start to put a lead on him?

I am also finding he is getting more confident in playing and tends to bite!!! i know this is just mouthing but he has gone for my face a couple of times (missed but tried) i instantly stop the play until he has calmed down. 

Do you think i am doing the right thing?

A


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

Words from our Vet on Morgan's first puppy checkup with us. "Watch her they are like a vacuum."


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Adelle25 yes even if you have a big garden you should put a lead on him. It doesn't have to be a short lead and he doesn't have to stay close. You could use a long lead that allows him to explore but you will be able to bring him back if needed. The main thing is even in a garden at this age he needs constant watching. It will be some time before you can open the door and just let him go in the garden on his own without being looked after. Otherwise he would eat everything.
As far as the walking and the attacking the lead or jumping up on you this normal when a puppy gets over stimulated or if they are over excited. What I do in this case is get a hand full of treats to redirect their attention then ask for a sit and then ' wait..wait...wait...' then treat once they are relaxed. Then I continue the walk. You might have to do this several times at this age in order to keep them focused on you and not all the wonderful distractions out in the big world.


----------



## OffAndRunning (Sep 6, 2011)

They also tend to take a liking to specific types of things. Woody loves couches and shoes. He's eaten over 12 pairs of shoes and my fiancee still leaves hers laying around. He's been good at accepting training and avoiding most other things, but I can't break him of eating these last two items. To be fair, I also can't break my fiancee from leaving shoes out! It must be the trainer


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you for all of your advise

I have seen you can get 50ft training leads so I'll get one of them.


----------

